# Inexpensive Heat Press? Or non-steam iron?



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

We do not yet have a heat press but have had need for attaching rhinestone transfers. Does anyone know of a good inexpensive heat press? Or has anyone seen a non-steam iron out there (without the holes)? The designs have been small. Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If cost is really a factor you need to know that heat application is not where you need to cut costs. 

Look at craigslist for some quality brands that are still good even used.. Hotronix, Hix, and Digital Knight. 

T-Shirt Heat Presses: T-Shirt & Cap Heat Press Transfer Machines - Pro World (Pro world, has an _inexpensive_ Hix Hobby Lite)

but know that researching for a quality heat press is vital especially for repeat business


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay - good point - I should have said "inexpensive". Is there a brand that you would say is better than another for the price?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I prefer Digital Knight but that's my preference and have good reviews especially here on the forums. 

But check out Pro World they do have some starter Heat Presses


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There is no problem cutting cost if a cheaper press will do and that's what you have budget for. However, you are coparing apples and oranges. Both are fruits but they are not the same. A heat press has more consistent heat and pressure. An iron is moved around at various speed and the exerted pressure is not consistent. A nightmare for commercial use.

I do not have a heat press but have used on being sold to me. I have also tried an iron on both inkjet and rhinestones. But sales of our heat transfer shirts is in a slump and has been on the shelf for several months where they averaged less than a month last year. So I returned the heat press. However, I decided not to use an iron commercially either.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Stahls Hotronix and love it. Get a good quality press. The brands mentioned in previous posts are all good. Sometimes you can find used ones on the various online services. It is a matter of quality and features. Do your research.


----------



## xiha123 (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't use the both device that you have mentioned above.But I have use the steam iron with the dry iron feature to iron the T-shirt for a long time.In addition,it work great!It need some skill to iron the T-shirt.In addition, you need to folow the right order.You can get the right iron and further imformation by click here.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The original post is from 2010.


----------

